# FIFA 12 Free Key



## adityak469 (Mar 28, 2014)

*FIFA 12 Free Key[OFFER IS OVER]*

Admins don't delete me or this post. I'm just trying to spread the news. 

Yes you read that right. Gillette and EA have partnered up to give free FIFA 12 Keys.  Follow the steps below to redeem it-

And no. This is b=not a Scam or a Reference ID S#!t. 

STEPS-

1. Got to Gillete® & EA Sports®

2. Paste this code K0SGY4P1

3. Click enviar.

4. A new window will open with your key. Redeem it in Origin.

You can use this unlimited number of times. So you can use this to give your friends too!!  
If it doesn't work, try incognito in browser.  

Post screens if you can.

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 13984

Here's Mine


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 28, 2014)

i got 5 keys!! anyone want it??

Edit:

better use them quickly. out of the 5 first 3 already used . 

Shiva


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 28, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> i got 5 keys!! anyone want it??
> 
> Shiva


I'm getting an error. Kindly share a key. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 28, 2014)

Link not working.Share a key via PM if you wish...


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 28, 2014)

That will happen from time to time. wait and try again. ur getting the "max user connected " error no?? wait ad try again and again. the original link is working.

Shiva


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 28, 2014)

i redeemed only one key the servers are full. everyone's trying the same as us.better wait or even better *just keep on trying*.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 28, 2014)

I got my keys an hour back. that time there was not much probs. now, the servers are constantly full. Lucky us!!! 

Shiva


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Got it !  thankoo !


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 28, 2014)

2DBT-65MR-Q2FP-X8EG-JFRG

BDAJ-22GB-23QZ-S2KH-ZZRH

J3GT-822J-XL2X-2RYH-AU3U

74AJ-YDKG-WP3-TUEC-V2S6

AHFX-E3CH-6T69-B6UT-9C3G

5Y8G-35DR-V3QA-TE79-QMM7

CRMM-6Z4R-66R5-9YXV-K8GZ

try these


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 28, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> That will happen from time to time. wait and try again. ur getting the "max user connected " error no?? wait ad try again and again. the original link is working.
> 
> Shiva



Yea...Hope i get a key


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 28, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> I got my keys an hour back. that time there was not much probs. now, the servers are constantly full. Lucky us!!!
> 
> Shiva



 you got 5 keys right? cool.

- - - Updated - - -

CNKK-LP27-T8V7-F6W6-JZMA

one more.  try this.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 28, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> CNKK-LP27-T8V7-F6W6-JZMA
> 
> one more.  try this.



Tried all of the keys you posted...All used


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 28, 2014)

Someone pls pm me 2 keys

- - - Updated - - -

Shows error


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 28, 2014)

Should have tried an hour back, there were no probs. ur luck.

Shiva


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 28, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> Tried all of the keys you posted...All used



well you ain't the only one. just keep trying in the ea-gillette site. 



Nerevarine said:


> Someone pls pm me 2 keys
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Shows error



keep trying


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 28, 2014)

Yup worked, you earned my like OP


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2014)

Can someone PM me one key?


----------



## Xylotron (Mar 28, 2014)

someone pm me also, pleaseeeeeeeee??


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Yup worked, you earned my like OP







furious_gamer said:


> Can someone PM me one key?



just try on the link i gave. I'm online from mobile so i can't help.


----------



## snap (Mar 28, 2014)

guys can you post these keys in cavern section so the lurkers don't grab it


----------



## prithvirao17 (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone has an extra key?


----------



## aaruni (Mar 29, 2014)

*img.krow.me/image.php?di=6HWE

Can someone PM me the key? I'll give you mine, whenever the thing starts working again.


----------



## anky (Mar 29, 2014)

yeah, the link is not working.pls someone give me a key and i will give you  back once it starts working again.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 29, 2014)

Link not working. Plz somebody pm me a key.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 29, 2014)

aaruni said:


> *img.krow.me/image.php?di=6HWE
> 
> Can someone PM me the key? I'll give you mine, whenever the thing starts working again.





anky said:


> yeah, the link is not working.pls someone give me a key and i will give you  back once it starts working again.





nikku_hot123 said:


> Link not working. Plz somebody pm me a key.



you people are late. The offer's over.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 29, 2014)

anyone still got a key...please PM me


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 29, 2014)

Please Please Please. DM me one unused key!


----------



## aaruni (Mar 29, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> you people are late. The offer's over.



Someone have extra keys?


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 29, 2014)

Any mod please close the thread. 
the offers over.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: FIFA 12 Free Key[OFFER IS OVER]*

Somebody please pm me an unused key


----------

